# Wireless Gaming Headset G930 von Logitech...TEST?



## Eliteknight (28. September 2010)

Hallo,
wollte mal fragen ob ihr ein Test des Headsets *Wireless Gaming Headset G930 - Logitech*

plant.

Wäre natürlich nice


----------

